# How to share files between two Mac's? Help.



## Hotnickles96 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ive been using a Mac computer for about a year know and I completly love it. I have a Macbook Pro and my brother has a powerbook g4. We are using a wireless router and I was trying to figure out how I could share files on my computer with my brother and vice versa. I tried fooling aroung with apple talk and connecting to his server and what not but I'm not exactly sure what it is im suppose to be doing to gain acces to his Public sharing folder. If anyone could help me with some what a step by step instruction on how to set this up so we can share files I would much appreciate it. 

Thank you very much in advance.

Josh Gonzalez.


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's some document to get you started:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh295.html
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh532.html


----------



## ars123 (Jan 17, 2007)

use ip setting 
its for mac computer 1 in network setting manully configured
10.0.0.1
255.255.255.0 
give this ip address computer 2
10.0.0.2
255.255.255.0
and plz check yours file sharing is on
me
im_imran525@yahoo.com


----------



## fryke (Jan 17, 2007)

These IPs might get in the way of a router setup, of course.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 17, 2007)

If you're both connected to the same wireless router, just turn 'File Sharing' on at both computers and then go to the Go menu at the top bar on the desktop. Or click Network/Servers in a new window created on the desktop.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 18, 2007)

When you turn on file sharing, you will see a message that includes the IP address of the computer.

On the other computer, click on Go in the finder menu bar and choose connect to server: 

type *afp://TheIPaddress* in the window and press enter.....(replace *TheIPaddress* with the actual IP address)

For this to work,you will have to have a user account on the computer you are connecting to.

Type in your username and/or password when prompted and then choose the volume or folder 

you want to access and it will mount it on your desktop.


----------

